# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  TH INDIOS

## paul-uk

Hello I am a breeder from England I see in another thread on perle morbide a breeder using th indios eggfood is there a place online I can order and may be some one have picture of this egg food for me to view

thanks

----------


## jk21

Paul  our   rules , don't allow links of e shops .We allow links from the companies which produce something for birds 
*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*


> *10. Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση οποιασδήποτε συνδιαλλαγής χρηματοοικονομικής φύσεως.
> 
> Α. Η απαγόρευση αφορά και θέματα συνδέσμων που οδηγούν σε εμπορικού περιεχομένου ιστοσελίδες (είτε είναι σε κείμενο είτε σε υπογραφή μέλους). 
> 
> Β. Απαγορεύεται η αναγραφή συνδέσμων μη εμπορικού περιεχομένου που περιέχουν διαφημίσεις ή συνδέσμους που οδηγούν σε διαφημίσεις. Εξαίρεση αποτελεί μόνο η περίπτωση συνδέσμων μη εμπορικών ιστοσελίδων του εξωτερικού με χρήσιμη αρθρογραφία ,που όμως περιέχουν συνδέσμους ή διαφημίσεις , που δεν αφορούν ελληνικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις του χώρου των πτηνών συντροφιάς Σε περιπτώσεις υποτροπής εκ μέρους των μελών ,θα επιβάλλονται κυρώσεις. 
> 
> Γ. Aπαγορεύονται διαφημίσεις οποιουδήποτε περιεχομένου. Η απαγόρευση αφορά και ονόματα εμπόρων ,εκτροφέων (που αναφέρεται ότι εμπορεύονται ή συμπεραίνεται από τα λεγόμενα ότι εμπορεύονται πτηνά ), η γιατρών. 
> *


this is the eggfood you ask 

http://www.raggiodisole.biz/joomla/o...indios_it.html





and this is a much better eggfood ,you could make by yourself

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*



Trust me ,your birds make this their favourite !!!!

----------


## jk21

this is the eggfood ,which my birds give to the small goldfinches last breading season 

*Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2014*

----------


## jk21

look at the moment 0.27 and next 

the female goldfinch eat too much for her juveniles !!!





if you steel want intios and not this eggfood ,all right ,its your choice !

----------


## paul-uk

hello yes I used to make eggfood similar 20 years ago but very long and hard process its now much easier I have just wrote an article for cage and aviary magazine here in the uk on Siberian goldfinch when I was breeding the goldinch I make same as the belgiums 
2 dutch crispie bake
1 hard boiled egg
1 scoop vitamin
1 scoop intestinal conditioner

but I see the post on here with this eggfood TH INDIOS and it look good last year I use easyyem egg food for many species of crossbill,twite,redpoll,greenfinch,pine grosbeak and canary

----------


## jk21

What thing different from easyyem ,do you try to find at indios ?  which is the reason that you want to change ?

----------


## paul-uk

easyyem is the only eggfood I find that gives you the ratio of egg food to water it smells nice and doubles when soaked but I found my redpolls did not eat it very well last year I always look to see better products I was looking on internet about perle morbide and seen the post on this forum and the mix looked very good and I would like to see a small amount to see what its like for next year I contact the manufacture in Italy but they are unhelpful selling only to dealers I just want to see this product myself to give my opinion is this egg food dry or moist ?

----------


## jk21

so if you couldn't try perle morbide yourself .... try this

*perlejk*  :: 

*Πρωτεινούχες πέρλες*







cous cous ,milk  , spirulina and bee pollen  !!!  too much protein and natural !!!


* note than the other eggfood i saw you above ,is almost 28 % protein !

----------


## jk21

those are two forms of the eggfood i suggest you at post 2

----------


## paul-uk

yes I don't try perle but one from Germany called extro same as perle but also when you look at versele laga vam pellets they are also same !
yes I make this type of eggfood many years ago but not for me now I used to use 30 eggs 1.5 litre of milk,honey,vitamins etc once made put into ice cube boxes and freeze

----------


## paul-uk

yes easyyem is I sure 30% protein to much so I use canary one

----------


## jk21

*I'm sure that 28-30 % protein  is not too much for native birds of europe ,like those you have !!!!




28 % is the protein of this eggfood*  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς

**30 % is the easyyem eggfood << * Egg-Food for Woodland Birds  *>>* Analysis: Protein 30.0%, fat content 8.0%, crude ash 3.8%, calcium  0.10%, phosphorus 0.04%, magnesium  0.13%



juveniles want protein about 22 % at the first days before they leave the nest .Seed mixtures have about 17 % protein to 19 % but not us much as some aminoacids must be (like lysine ,methionine ) .If you give eggfood for canaries ,with protein about 17 % ot other brand names and 22 % at easyyem eggofood for canaries ,and birds eat and seeds ,the total protein is less than 20 % .The canaries just increase their body a little later ,but ther is no problem ,because parents still feeding them 

at native birds ,with the instict of natural selection ,still too high ,the parents stop feeding juveniles !!! They think that there are not too strong enough to live in nature ( but they are not at nature ..their are at our aviaries ) 


so with protein between 28 - 30 % and seeds at 17 % the average protein is about 22 %

my opinion is that canary eggfood ,isn't the best for your birds .Some parents feed too much and is ok .Some other not ... 


Try this 


and this *Πρωτεινούχες πέρλες

*and you don't regret

----------

